# Wild camping / cycling in Scotland



## Debian (31 Jan 2010)

I haven't been to Scotland for many years, my daughter wants to go this late spring / early summer and in particular wants to see Glencoe, the highlands and Skye.

Now, we quite fancy wild camping for one or two nights at a time before moving on. We'll also be taking the bikes of course so areas that are fairly cycle friendly would be nice.

Does anyone have any recommendations where to camp?


----------



## Kirstie (31 Jan 2010)

Just follow the general guidelines about where to pick a spot.
http://www.mountaineering-scotland.org.uk/leaflets/wildcamp.html


----------



## Globalti (31 Jan 2010)

My only advice:

Camp in a breezy place to avoid midges.

Take mosquito coils and burn them around and inside the tent.


----------



## Debian (31 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

I know about the law, guidelines, etc and I've experienced the midges before 

I was looking more along the lines of any particular locations that, maybe people have used before, something to give me some point to aim for. Tricky question I know but it's been a long time since I was there and I can barely remember it.


----------



## chris__P (31 Jan 2010)

Think in late spring / early summer you will beat the midges, think that they arrive mid-summer. Don't quote me on that though.

Can't really help with any specific locations, but would imagine that there will be plenty of places to wild camp in Scotland. Thats half the fun of wild camping, never knowing where you are going to end up - sometimes you will end up in a crap location, but then other times you will find yourselves in the most beautiful natural and free campsites imaginable


----------



## Paulus (31 Jan 2010)

Globalti said:


> My only advice:
> 
> Camp in a breezy place to avoid midges.
> 
> Take mosquito coils and burn them around and inside the tent.



Any time from late May onwards the buggers will get you, even when you are cycling/walking along. Good quality mozzy spray such as Jungle formula helps.


----------



## HJ (31 Jan 2010)

chris__P said:


> Think in late spring / early summer you will beat the midges, think that they arrive mid-summer. Don't quote me on that though.



I think with the winter we are having at present (cold and dry) , the midge population maybe knocked back a wee bit, so they might not out in large numbers until later in the summer. So you might get lucky. Before you go it will probably be worth checking out the midge forecast.


----------



## irc (1 Feb 2010)

Debian said:


> I haven't been to Scotland for many years, my daughter wants to go this late spring / early summer and in particular wants to see Glencoe, the highlands and Skye.
> 
> Now, we quite fancy wild camping for one or two nights at a time before moving on. We'll also be taking the bikes of course so areas that are fairly cycle friendly would be nice.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations where to camp?



Is it roadside camping you are looking for? In the Glencoe area a good place is about 3 miles down the Glen Etive Rd (B8074) from the A82. A nice large flat grassy unfenced area close to the river. The road carries very little traffic.


----------



## Debian (1 Feb 2010)

irc said:


> Is it roadside camping you are looking for? In the Glencoe area a good place is about 3 miles down the Glen Etive Rd (B8074) from the A82. A nice large flat grassy unfenced area close to the river. The road carries very little traffic.



Hi

Thanks for this.

Roadside or close to is what I'm after. We'll be driving and don't really want a long hike from the car to the camping area if we can avoid it. Somewhere alongside a quiet lane or side road is ideal.


----------



## hubbike (1 Feb 2010)

a lot of people camp for free beside the kingshouse inn on the A82 leading into glencoe. Useful that you can use the toilet, get a beer etc. To find really beautiful spots for wild camping you need to get off the beaten track a little. follow minor roads, tracks etc..


----------



## rualexander (2 Feb 2010)

It shouldn't be a problem in most places, but I'm not sure that the 'wild camping' rights under the Scottish Outdoor Access Code apply if you are car camping?


----------



## andym (2 Feb 2010)

rualexander said:


> It shouldn't be a problem in most places, but I'm not sure that the 'wild camping' rights under the Scottish Outdoor Access Code apply if you are car camping?



The guidance on the outdooraccess-scotland.com website on 'being a responsible camper' talks about parking so presumably it's OK. The bit on roadside camping says:



> Camping at the roadside
> Camping has traditionally taken place in many places which are excluded from the interpretation of responsible behaviour in the Code. Camping, such as that at the roadside, is lawful and may have few adverse effects, and can indeed provide a relatively safe and accessible introduction to this activity for the young or inexperienced.


----------



## Crackle (2 Feb 2010)

Wild camping near the Clachaig is no longer permitted.


----------



## HJ (2 Feb 2010)

Crackle said:


> Wild camping near the Clachaig is no longer permitted.



That is not what the Law says...


----------



## Crackle (2 Feb 2010)

HJ said:


> That is not what the Law says...



Indeed but the old spots are now all fenced off and there are signs saying it's not permitted. 

For years it was a popular spot, people, me included, camped not just overnight but for weeks at a time, that's not within the spirit of the access agreement, hence the way it is now. I think there was concern at several levels, including the environmental impact (no facilities) and just the sheer numbers who camped there.


----------

